# I moved, now I got white smoke



## stlbassman (Aug 7, 2012)

what happened?


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 7, 2012)

Proooobaaaaably gonnnnnna need a liiiiitlllllllllle more inforrrrrrmationnnnnn................


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Proooobaaaaably gonnnnnna need a liiiiitlllllllllle more inforrrrrrmationnnnnnn................


X2


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 7, 2012)

From what I can tell, the reason you have white smoke is because you moved...anything else, I couldn't tell you. I hope this helps.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 7, 2012)

move back! duh


----------



## badbob (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so confused!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2012)

I moved and I got NO SMOKE!   They didn't put a Power Outlet in on the Balcony for over a week! Good to go now and the weekends coming...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> *I moved and I got NO SMOKE! *   They didn't put a Power Outlet in on the Balcony for over a week! Good to go now and the weekends coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate when that happens!


----------



## stlbassman (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry, let's try this again... I recently moved to a new location.  At my previous residence, I had shade and thin blue smoke.  Once I got up and running at my new residence, I'm getting thick white smoke.  Nothing has changed in the smoker such as pan/rack location and there's no shade.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 8, 2012)

My guess is your on the wrong side of the river. Move to the Illinois side of the river !!!
 We only have blue smoke over here :biggrin:


----------



## daveomak (Aug 8, 2012)

STLBASSMAN said:


> sorry, let's try this again... I recently moved to a new location.  *At my previous residence, I had shade and thin blue smoke.  Once I got up and running at my new residence, I'm getting thick white smoke.  Nothing has changed in the smoker such as pan/rack location and there's no shade.  *


Maybe you are using "green" wood ??  ...  Maybe the shade hid the fact you had thick white smoke ??


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I moved and I got NO SMOKE!   They didn't put a Power Outlet in on the Balcony for over a week! Good to go now and the weekends coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we get to see what the neighbors are like 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   you might be able to make some friends afterall


----------



## piaconis (Aug 8, 2012)

What kind of smoker?  Shade and angle into the wind can affect some of them.


----------



## badbob (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm still confused!


----------



## piaconis (Aug 8, 2012)

Just looked at your profile and noticed that you run an propane smoker.  Have you checked to make sure your regulator is clear and your burner doesn't have anything clogged up in it?  I had a propane grill that started acting funny after being moved, and it turned out to be a corroded element.

Let us know what works!


----------



## brdprey (Aug 8, 2012)

this thread was a riot.


----------



## doctord1955 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bug or spider web in burner tube!


----------



## stlbassman (Aug 8, 2012)

At my old residence, I ended up moving everything up one rack and that solved my white smoke/fire issue... everything is still up one rack.  I don't think it's green wood, I'm using wood from the same batch.   If the tube is clogged would I get a complete circle of fire from the burner?


----------



## stlbassman (Aug 8, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> My guess is your on the wrong side of the river. Move to the Illinois side of the river !!!
> We only have blue smoke over here


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2012)

STLBASSMAN said:


> At my old residence, I ended up moving everything up one rack and that solved my white smoke/fire issue... everything is still up one rack.  I don't think it's green wood, I'm using wood from the same batch.   If the tube is clogged would I get a complete circle of fire from the burner?


 If the tube was partially blocked you would get long Yellow Flame. You want Blue flame with maybe just yellow tips...JJ


----------



## stlbassman (Aug 7, 2012)

what happened?


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 7, 2012)

Proooobaaaaably gonnnnnna need a liiiiitlllllllllle more inforrrrrrmationnnnnn................


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Proooobaaaaably gonnnnnna need a liiiiitlllllllllle more inforrrrrrmationnnnnnn................


X2


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 7, 2012)

From what I can tell, the reason you have white smoke is because you moved...anything else, I couldn't tell you. I hope this helps.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 7, 2012)

move back! duh


----------



## badbob (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so confused!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 8, 2012)

I moved and I got NO SMOKE!   They didn't put a Power Outlet in on the Balcony for over a week! Good to go now and the weekends coming...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> *I moved and I got NO SMOKE! *   They didn't put a Power Outlet in on the Balcony for over a week! Good to go now and the weekends coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate when that happens!


----------



## stlbassman (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry, let's try this again... I recently moved to a new location.  At my previous residence, I had shade and thin blue smoke.  Once I got up and running at my new residence, I'm getting thick white smoke.  Nothing has changed in the smoker such as pan/rack location and there's no shade.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 8, 2012)

My guess is your on the wrong side of the river. Move to the Illinois side of the river !!!
 We only have blue smoke over here :biggrin:


----------



## daveomak (Aug 8, 2012)

STLBASSMAN said:


> sorry, let's try this again... I recently moved to a new location.  *At my previous residence, I had shade and thin blue smoke.  Once I got up and running at my new residence, I'm getting thick white smoke.  Nothing has changed in the smoker such as pan/rack location and there's no shade.  *


Maybe you are using "green" wood ??  ...  Maybe the shade hid the fact you had thick white smoke ??


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I moved and I got NO SMOKE!   They didn't put a Power Outlet in on the Balcony for over a week! Good to go now and the weekends coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we get to see what the neighbors are like 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   you might be able to make some friends afterall


----------



## piaconis (Aug 8, 2012)

What kind of smoker?  Shade and angle into the wind can affect some of them.


----------



## badbob (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm still confused!


----------



## piaconis (Aug 8, 2012)

Just looked at your profile and noticed that you run an propane smoker.  Have you checked to make sure your regulator is clear and your burner doesn't have anything clogged up in it?  I had a propane grill that started acting funny after being moved, and it turned out to be a corroded element.

Let us know what works!


----------



## brdprey (Aug 8, 2012)

this thread was a riot.


----------



## doctord1955 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bug or spider web in burner tube!


----------



## stlbassman (Aug 8, 2012)

At my old residence, I ended up moving everything up one rack and that solved my white smoke/fire issue... everything is still up one rack.  I don't think it's green wood, I'm using wood from the same batch.   If the tube is clogged would I get a complete circle of fire from the burner?


----------



## stlbassman (Aug 8, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> My guess is your on the wrong side of the river. Move to the Illinois side of the river !!!
> We only have blue smoke over here


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2012)

STLBASSMAN said:


> At my old residence, I ended up moving everything up one rack and that solved my white smoke/fire issue... everything is still up one rack.  I don't think it's green wood, I'm using wood from the same batch.   If the tube is clogged would I get a complete circle of fire from the burner?


 If the tube was partially blocked you would get long Yellow Flame. You want Blue flame with maybe just yellow tips...JJ


----------

